# Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?



## FallOutBoy (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kommune, #6

evtl. könnt ihr mir helfen.
Will ich größerer Fische, also ab 50 cm einfrieren. Stoße ich bei den normal zu beschaffenden Gefrierbeuteln schnell an Grenzen. Die sind nämlich nur 50cm groß.
Entweder zerteile ich den Fang oder ich nehme große Müllbeutel (oder den "gelben Sack"), also Tüten die eigentlich nicht für Lebensmittel, geschweige denn fürs Einfrieren vorgesehen sind.


Meine Fragen:

Gibt es größere Gefrierbeutel als 50cm im Handel? Wenn ja wo? (Wie machts der Jäger der seine Wildscheinkeule einfriert?)
Kann man Müllbeutel zum einfrieren verwenden?
(Gefrierbrand usw.?)
Was macht ihr?
Danke und Gruß
FallOutBoy :m


----------



## Chris_360 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

am besten gleich filitieren

kopf, flossen usw ab dann passt auch alles in nen normalen Beutel..
ob es größere gibt weiß ich nicht


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

ich verwende folienschlauch, unten zuschweißen/schließen, auf länge schneiden, fisch rein, absaugen, oben zuschweißen/schließen
gib bei ebay einfach mal folienschlauch als suchwort ein.


----------



## Achim K. (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Hallo, 

also wenn du von Hechten in Größenformat 50 cm sprichst und nach Ausnehmen und Entschuppen noch den Kopf wegschneidest, dann müsste der doch ohne Probleme in jeder x-beliebige Tüte gehen, weil nach abschneiden des Kopfes ja sowieso nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt. Ansonsten nehme ich bei größeren Fischen gerne eine 50 Liter Mülltüte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Ich nehme auch Gefrierschläuche, es ist einfach schöner einen Fisch im ganzen zu verschenken


----------



## Andy-583 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Hi,

zur Not geht auch ein Müllbeutel. Hab das auch schon gemacht, gibt keinen Gefrierbrand. Aber so lecker ist das nicht, da diese Beutel ja nicht unter hygienische einwandfreien Bedingungen hergestellt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Hackersepp (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> ,
> ...., *da diese Beutel ja nicht unter hygienische einwandfreien Bedingungen hergestellt werden.*
> 
> Gruß


 

Könntest du das mal genauer ausführen? Eventuell weißt du da mehr drüber. Ich dachte schon, dass man Müllbeutel dafür verwenden kann. 

Denn : Stell dir mal vor, die "PAusenbrottüten" (zum Abrollen)
wären nicht in hygienisch einwandfreiem Zustand???
#c


----------



## Andy-583 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

@ Hackersepp

Genau das meine ich, wenn Du eine Pausenbrot Tüte kaufst und die für Lebensmittel hergestellt wurde (Gefrierbeutel, Frischaltefolie, Alufolie, etc.), dann müssen diese in der Regel frei von irgendwelchen gesundheitsgefährdenden Stoffen sein.

Da ein Müllbeutel eigentlich nur für Müll verwendet wird, muss bei der Herstellung nicht darauf geachtet werden, dass sie Lebensmittelecht sind. Das geht von den verwendeten Materialien bis hin zur Herstellung. Beispielsweise müssen bei Tüten für Lebensmittel viel höhere Hygienevorschriften eingehalten werden, als das es bei Müllbeuteln der Fall ist.
Woraus diese sich jetzt genua zusammensetzen, weiß ich natürlich nicht! Ich denke mal, das ist dann glückssache, sterben sollte man davon nicht, aber es reicht ja schon, wenn der Fisch nachher nach Plastik schmeckt!

Wie gesagt, ich hab es auch schon gemacht!!! 

Gruß


----------



## gründler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Hallo

Googelt mal Siepmann Tierzucht Agra etc.
Die führen sonder Einfrier tüten Kaninchen Pute usw.da gibt es xxxxxl Gefrierbeutel zb 90cmx20cm oder oder,einfach mal reinschauen,ich nehm immer Kaninchentüten für Zander oder Forellen super reisfest dickes Material kann ich nur Empfehlen.
lg



FallOutBoy schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 
> Gibt es größere Gefrierbeutel als 50cm im Handel? Wenn ja wo? (Wie machts der Jäger der seine Wildscheinkeule einfriert?)
> Was macht ihr?
> ...


 
Na bei Siepmann oder Agrahandel Jägereibedarf,aber bei Siepmann sind sie am billigsten und beste Quali,da kommen dann auch die Keulen vom Überläufer rein.
lg


----------



## Hackersepp (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> @ Hackersepp
> 
> Genau das meine ich, wenn Du eine Pausenbrot Tüte kaufst und die für Lebensmittel hergestellt wurde (Gefrierbeutel, Frischaltefolie, Alufolie, etc.), dann müssen diese in der Regel frei von irgendwelchen gesundheitsgefährdenden Stoffen sein.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn, dann benutze ich die überdimensionierten Pausebrottüten . ( eigtl kleine Müllbeutel)

Aber ich friere so selten Fisch ein,  dass ich da noch keinen Qualitätsverlust des Fleisches festgestellt habe.


----------



## BlueMarlin (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

@ FallOutBoy: Wenn du jetzt im Netz Tüten für Fische ab 50cm bestellst...kauf am besten auch gleich die passende Pfanne dazu! 

Aber mal im Ernst, warum die Fische nicht gleich filetieren oder sonstwie stückeln, so dass sie nach dem auftauen bequem in die Pfanne passen? Oder macht ihr eure Fischgerichte generell im Ofen oder Grill? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Da kann ich BlueMarlin nur Recht geben!
Bitte zeigt mir entsprechende Pfannen im Hausgebrauch!

So ein Fisch wird immer Filetiert und dann in entsprechende Portionen zerlegt!
Auch für den Transport ist es doch viel platzsparender!

Zum Thema verschenken:
Natürlich sieht es schöner aus, aber die meisten, denen man Fisch schenkt, können so einen Fisch bestimmt nicht filetieren! Also was passiert dann...

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## FallOutBoy (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Danke für Eure Tipps!
Habt mich auf die richtige Färte geführt 

Also ne 50 Forelle, kommt in Folie und in den Ofen. Hab ich bei meiner Frau so gesehen 

Grüße
FallOutBoy :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

an die pfannenproblemer  schon ein ü 35iger fisch bringt probleme für "normale" gefrierbeutel. diese fasst mein bräter gerade noch so, dadrüber kenne ich noch backen auf`m blech, stockfisch überm feuer, grillen, zubereitung in der folie im ofen oder auf´m grill und natürlich das räuchern, also genügend zubereitungen, wo ich nicht nur ein filet verwende und wo ich auch sage: das auge ißt mit; und auch wenn ich vom kopf nichts mitesse, ich finde es schöner einen fisch auch komplett als solches zu erkennen. ( mal abgesehen davon, daß beim räuchern ein fisch, der nur zum ausnehmen an der bauchhöhle geöffnet wurde, meist wesentlich saftiger bleibt als ein zerschnippelter).

mir fällt da noch, weil ich da nen 45iger wolfsbarsch im tiefkühler gesehen habe, der fisch im salzmantel ein


----------



## FallOutBoy (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

leopard_afrika hats geschrieben!

|good:

FallOutBoy:m


----------



## J-son (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Ich mache es genau wie beim Heimtransport der Fische auch:
ich nehme eine Rolle Frischhaltefolie, und wickele den Fisch darin ein - dadurch wird die Grösse recht nebensächlich, und lebensmittelecht ist diese Variante auch.
Vakuumieren lassen sich die Fische so natürlich nicht, aber man bekommt die Pakete tropffrei verpackt, und die Menge an mitverpacktem Sauerstoff hält sich ebenfalls sehr in Grenzen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## wingi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Moin,
man kann auch mit Frischhaltefolie einwickeln und dann im Müllbeutel einfrieren, so hab ich das schon einmal gemacht.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Paddy 15 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht über 50cm einfrieren - Welcher Gefrierbeutel?*

Hi,
 das mit der frischhalte folie ist eine gute möglichkeit.  Ich aber mache es lieber mit der einschweiß methode... heisst nichts anderes als vaakeum ziehen.Wir haben da sone rolle (wie eine rolle alufolie nur mit einer,am stück laufenden tüte) . So kannst du individuell bestimmen wie gross deine tüte werden soll #6

mfg Paddy 15 
p.s so rollen gibt es eigentlich überall zu kaufen und so schweiss und vaakeum gerät schon ab 10 euro


----------

